# For our war vets, and those that have buried a hero........



## redtailgal (May 28, 2012)

*I pledge Allegiance to the Flag and to the Republic for which it stands, indivisible-with liberty and justice for all.*

I say this pledge, and I've taught my kids to say this pledge.  I know that some of you have said it as well.  Today, I wonder how many young men (and women) said that same pledge as they defended what it stands for to their very death.

When I went out to feed my critters this moring, I saw the neighbors were flying our Flag...........Red, White and Blue flapping in glory on the morning breeze, and I wondered how many of our wounded and dying had watched silently as the flag was raised at Iwo Jima.

Red, White, and Blue.  Blue symbolizes justice, vigilance and PErSERVEANCE, White symbolizes purity and then there is Red, the color of the blood shed to defend our country.  Red.....the color of hardiness and valor, the color of blood and death, the color of freedom.

When you look at the Flag today, will you notice the red stripes?

Once, while in Quantico, I had occasion to hold a flag that was stained with sweat, tears and BLOOD from our soldiers.  This flag was tattered, ripped and torn with bullet holes, stained with the blood of sacrifice, love and utter and complete dedication.  That dirty old flag represented so much pain, and joy.

"Memorial Day".  It's printed in such small words on my calendar, it would be easy to miss.  But those small words represent so many people.  Drake, Chris and John, all killed in Iraq when the insurgents attacked a supply truck. "Worm" who stepped on a landmine and died in my lil brother's arms.  A great uncle that I never met who died in Vietnam...............and these aren't even a drip in the bucket.  "Memorial Day".........those small words are written in the blood of so many, that same red blood that stained that beautiful old Flag.

When you look at the Flag today, will you notice the red stripes?   Will you think of them?

"Memorial Day"...small words written in the tears of numerous mothers, sisters, wives, girlsfriends, Daddies,, brothers, sons and daughters.  Like Anna, who lives down the road from me.  She buried her son after he died protecting his fellow Marine from one of the snipers in Fallujah.  She's got his tags hanging over her mantel, and his handkerchief with the stains from his blood.

When you look at the Flag today, will you notice the red stripes?  Will you think of all the mother's tears that were given for our country?

Someone, I cant remember who, once said "Gratitude kept silent, benefits no one".  Dont be silent today, thank a vet.  Find a flag and look at it, consider it, REMEMBER that red stripe.

There is another quote that is passed around, rather glibly, and often without much thought "Give me liberty or give me death".  It's so easy to say it.  But stop and think about those who have lived and DIED that quote...........for YOU and your children.

Hug a vet, tell them thank you.  If you know someone who have buried a hero.......they deserve a thank you too.

You'll see a lot of flags in the next few days.......look at those red stripes and remember.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 28, 2012)

My dad is in the Army Reserves and he served 14.5 months over in Iraq and he will be going back over to Afghanistan or Kuwait in the future, but we don't know when. We just know that his command wants him to go back.


----------



## terrilhb (May 28, 2012)

You said it perfectly redtailgail. Thank you to all of you.


----------



## Kitdragon2000 (May 28, 2012)

beautiful, thank you


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2012)




----------



## MrsKK (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for that eloquent homage to our veterans, active service, and military families, Redtail!  We were honored to have our nephew visit with us yesterday.  He's newly home from Iraq and wanted to spend time with my husband, a Vietnam vet.  We retired the flags we gathered off the cemeteries as we placed new flags over the past couple of weeks and it was a moving experience.

So many lost.  Honor them by living your life to the fullest.  That is what they died defending.


----------

